# HOW TO BUILD A SUB BOX



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I WANT TO BUILD A BOX FOR MY SUBS BUT I WANT IT PORTED (DONT KNOW IF THATS HOW U SPELL IT) TO THE IN SIDE ANY HELP WILL BE APPRICIATE IT
IT WILL GO IN A REGAL BETWEEN THE CYLINDERS
DIMENSIONS ARE 36'' LONG,14''TALL N 15''DEEP DONT KNOW HOW MANY SUBS I CANT FIT BUT I WILL LIKE TO PUT 3 OR AT LEAST 2


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

u got necessary tools to cut and join material?.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> u got necessary tools to cut and join material?.


yeah we got all the tools...
just dont know were to star


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

what subs? (model,size?)


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

87gbody said:


> what subs? (model,size?)


JBL 10'' GTO1002D..250W RMS..1000WPEAK

*JBL GTO1002D 10" subwoofer features:*

10" 1000W peak subwoofer
Dual Voice coil design (dual 2-ohm, pre-wired as a 4-ohm sub)
Power Handling, RMS: 250 Watts
Power Handling, Peak: 1000 Watts
Frequency Response (±3dB): 25Hz - 400Hz
Sensitivity: 91dB

http://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/productimages/zoom/gto1002.jpg


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know how vago start with the your DIMENSIONS, get one sheet of MDF 3/4,wood glue, 2" dry wall screws. depends how deep u want it sound, its easy to make one sub sound like two like 35-32 herzt, like the L ported boxes.if u need more help pm


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

post up your max dimentions. 


here are the manufacturer box specs 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:Bk_jsOQXnoMJ:www.jbl.com/resources/Brands/jbl/Products/ProductRelatedDocuments/en-US/BoxesandParameters/GTO%25201002D%2520Enclosure.pdf+&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiWSYwocNZ_2HBhBFlW2CHTzrnhIzn90OAZwDsd3QFr8Cjw5W70e1lrbsKkMQYL1J31VfRc2rYBaUlTbGo__BHCQ2oz21kZDJQ0nsGfO3-dw-M8zZrNSg5THJO_qUhCGHS9b9h5&sig=AHIEtbQ1MqMkFqUAfFCY389-PorB7SU62Q


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

87gbody said:


> post up your max dimentions.
> 
> 
> here are the manufacturer box specs
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...S9b9h5&sig=AHIEtbQ1MqMkFqUAfFCY389-PorB7SU62Q


is 32'' long 14'' tall n from 14'' to 16'' deep..its e regal between the strocks behind the back seat


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

87gbody said:


> post up your max dimentions.
> 
> 
> here are the manufacturer box specs
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:Bk_jsOQXnoMJ:www.jbl.com/resources/Brands/jbl/Products/ProductRelatedDocuments/en-US/BoxesandParameters/GTO%201002D%20Enclosure.pdf+&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiWSYwocNZ_2HBhBFlW2CHTzrnhIzn90OAZwDsd3QFr8Cjw5W70e1lrbsKkMQYL1J31VfRc2rYBaUlTbGo__BHCQ2oz21kZDJQ0nsGfO3-dw-M8zZrNSg5THJO_qUhCGHS9b9h5&sig=AHIEtbQ1MqMkFqUAfFCY389-PorB7SU62Q


thanks homie


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIE. I HAVE CUSTOM MADE BOXES ON BOTH OF MY CADDYS. NO RATTLE. MADE BY THE BEST. DONT WASTE MATERIAL AND TIME. BRING IT TO MY HOMIE. HE DID MY VAN AND YOU KNOW IT HITS HARD. HIT ME UP MAYBE WE CAN WORK OUT A TRADE.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

OLDSKOOL79 said:


> WHAT UP HOMIE. I HAVE CUSTOM MADE BOXES ON BOTH OF MY CADDYS. NO RATTLE. MADE BY THE BEST. DONT WASTE MATERIAL AND TIME. BRING IT TO MY HOMIE. HE DID MY VAN AND YOU KNOW IT HITS HARD. HIT ME UP MAYBE WE CAN WORK OUT A TRADE.


cool homie ill hit u up


----------

